# Holster for XD 9sc CCW



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

For those of you who carry the XD 9 sc, what holster do you use?

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

When I had my XD9SC I carried in a UBG Canute. http://www.ubgholsters.com/iwb.htm


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Not an XD owner but for my G27 (similar to XD) I use a Crossbreed. You have endless options.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

When I had my XD9SC, I used a CompTac C-Tac which I personally didn't like very much. For OWB, I used a Galco Matrix, which was an excellent yet very inexpensive option. Don't forget that a gun belt is part of the equation.


----------

